# Stringy Green Algae



## turner2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hello,

I am getting loads of this stringy green hairy algae growing on everything in my tank. It's on the plants the wood and the glass.

I am running pressurised CO2 through the tank and here are the specifications below:

Length:	81cm
Depth: 36cm
Height: 50cm

Volume:	100 litres
22 Imperial gallons
26.4 US gallons

Lighting:	54W Total

2 x 18W Fresh Water Lamp
1 x 18W Original Tropical Lamp

2.45 WpG Imp.
2.05 WpG US

Substrate:	Tetra CompleteSubstrate 8.6kg
Gravel

I think my NO3 levels are about 50ppm which is high I know - what can I do?










Thanks
Dave


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to bring that N03 down to around 10ppm, by doing water changes and adding a nitrate (Algone) remover if needed to your filter.

You also need to check phosphates levels and keep them at 1ppm.

Make sure you are maintaining C02 levels at a constant 30ppm. Do this by testing the PH & KH readings and going here for the results.

Make sure that your lights are on for a 10-12 hour period per day.

Add more fast growing plants to soak up nutrients that are also used by the algae to grow.

Remove as much algae by hand as possible. If needed prune plants that are infested with the algae.

Add a variety algae eaters.

_What ferts are you dosing?_


----------

